# Bobina de sintonia de antena y oscilador para radio am valvular



## alfa34 (Nov 22, 2015)

Saludos amigos vengo con una interrogante para diseñar lo que es la bobina de sintonia de antena y de oscilacidor para un radio de capilla valvular superheterodino tengo un esquema fabricado pero es para ondas cortas pero quiero agregarle OM conmutando las diferentes bobinas el circuito es algo sencillo utiliza solo 3 valvulas una 6sa7gt como conversora una 6av7 como detectora de la unica etapa de FI y una ecl82 para la etapa de audio pero no he encontrado como fabricar lo que son las etapas de sintonia y oscilacion para OM acepto ideas 

Psdt: la bobina de antena del esquema que tengo esta fabricada en un tubo de PVC de 2 cm de diametro y la bobina de oscilacion en una formita de 8 mm con nucleo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 22, 2015)

Hola estimado Don alfa34 ,?? se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir lo diagrama esquemactico de tu radio valvular de modo yo puder tentar ayudarte con mucho gusto ??.
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alfa34 (Nov 22, 2015)

Este es compa solo que yo tenia otro esquema mejor elaborado que recepciona onda corta y de ahi copie la etapa de sintonia y oscilacion pero te dejo el esquema de mi receptor agregandole las valvulas con las que cuento


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 22, 2015)

Bueno haora tengo na duda , ?? tu radio es enbasado en las valvulas 6sa7gt mas 6av7  o es una  6be6 mas 6av6 ??.
Como ese superheterondino es "economico" no tenendo lo paso amplificador de FI , su sensibilidad y selectividad son inferores a los diseños mas clasicos (5 valvulas) , pero como es para recepción de ondas medias creo que tienes  emisoras potentes cercanas a ustedes .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alfa34 (Nov 22, 2015)

Saludos compa pues La valvula que tengo a disposicion es una 6sa7gt como detectora mezcladora y una 6av6 como detectora de FI y una ecl82 como etapa de audio y el radio funciona en bandas de onda corta pero lo quiero hacer tambien  que sintonize OM pero no he conseguido un esquema de un radio OM donde se especifique como fabricar las bobinas de sintonia y oscilador


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 22, 2015)

Bueno , premeramente es nesesario conocer lo rango de capacitancia del capacitor variable de sintonia de tu radio  (generalmente eses tipos antiguos andavam en torno de unos 410 pF cuando totalmente cerriados).
Asi la bobina de antena debe sener calculada con un inductancia tal para resonar en lo inicio de la banda de ondas medias (mas o menos 530KHz) con lo capacitor de sintonia todo cerriado , haora cuando  ese capacitor variable  estas todo abierto esa frequenzia de resonancia debe subir hasta lo fin de la banda (unos 1650 hasta 1700 KHz). 
La bobina del oscilador debe sener calculada para resonar en una  frequenzia de  "FI" (frequenzia intermediaria  generalmente 455KHz o algo cercano) arriba  de la frequenzia de resonancia de la bobina de antena , donde generalmente hay un capacitor "padder" en serie con lo capacitor ayustable de modo puder hacer lo correcto ayuste de rastreo o sea sienpre la bobina osciladora debe resonar en una frequenzia de  "FI"( frequenzia intermediaria ) arriba de la bobina de antena para lo correcto funcionamento del receptor superheterondino.
La bobina osciladora debe tener una toma a 1/3 del devanado total para la conección del catodo de modo esa funcionar como osciladora de batido .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Nov 23, 2015)

Yo lo calcularía de la siguiente manera. Los variables en general son de 365pF todos cerrados y de unos 40pF al estar abiertos. Calculamos entonces la capacidad en su punto medio: 365 x 40 = 14600 √14.600 = 120 pF (más o menos).  La radio sintoniza entre 550 y 1600 KCs, por lo que buscamos el punto medio, esto es: 550 x 1600 = 880.000 √880.000 = 938 KHz. Por lo tanto necesitamos una bobina que a 938 KHz, con una capacidad de 120pF, nos de resonancia. Para eso usamos el Mini Ring:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hacer-bobinas-mini-ring-cc-42430/

y nos da una bobina de 240uHy mas o menos. Con la osciladora hacemos lo mismo, pero sumándole 455KHz.

Saludos C


----------



## alfa34 (Nov 28, 2015)

Saludos amigos asi hare entonces como dice el amigo crimson bobinare las bobinas y les cuento otra interrogante que tengo ahorita es al no tener mas trafitos de FI para receptores a valvulas que tipo de trafos puedo usar yo he visto una pagina de un oscilador de OM valvular que utiliza frafos de esos utilizados en receptores transistorizados no se si se pueden usar  
http://www.radiomuseum.org/forum/klirrarmer_oszillator.html


----------

